# Weird thing happened to me



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Last week, I lost an earring. I figured it must have fallen out while I was sleeping and sooner or later I'd find it near my bed.

Last night, I put my hand in the pocket of my sweatshirt and I felt my earring --- inside the lining of the pocket! I have no idea how it came to be there. I never put the earring in my pocket to start with. But the lining? I tried to find a hole where it could have fallen into, but there weren't any. I had to use scissors to cut a hole in the pocket to get the earring out.

No clue on this one.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think you got lucky  I had a ring that my husband gave me and I lost it in like 2 weeks, a year later I found it in a box. I was in the process of moving from my college town to my new work town. It must have fallen in the box. It just wasn't an important box to unpack but boy did I feel like it was my lucky day when I found it


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

gremlins


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

No chance that you've been to The Distillery (a restaurant on the California coast just south of San Francisco)? The blue ghost is known to steal one single earring. Spooky! LOL (I used to remove one earring when we ate there and my poor daughter believed the ghost stole another one from me.)

I'm glad you found your earring. What a strange location to find it though!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

The mystery will probably be figured out one day, just be thankful you found it. I have 2 lost earrings that I really would love to find anywhere.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

That is weird!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

hmmm....that is weird.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Hmm..just to test MY luck. I went looking through the lining one of MY sweatshirts. Nope! Still can't find the match to my new brown and pink polka dot socks my kids got me for Christmas.ound: Pretty sure dh is trying to stash them away, cause he's embarassed I actually wear them, lol.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That is weird!

About 7 years ago, my DH bought me some really nice diamond earrings, like 3.5 kts, 1.7 each, and i LOST ONE! I had him tear up the ceiling in my condo to see if it fell in the upstairs shower..tear out ALL the sinks, I mean I tore the house APART to peices looking for it..and I SOBBED my freaking eyes out and being such a dumbass and losing such a big gift worth so much money.

About 5-6 months later (Christmas-time) we went to get a Christmas tree at this farm and they had Santa there, we got pictures with him and he asked me what I wanted and I told him I wanted to find my lost earring, he said "You WILL find it, my dear, I promise you". I kinda rolled my eyes and told Rich I hope he was right!

NO less than a week later, I had put an old pair of tennis shoes on to move out of that condo and I was sitting with one foot propped on the other other leg and my son said "What is that glistening" on the bottom of your shoe!

If it wasn't that darned earring!!!!! LOL And I had just gotten back from the grocery store, 7-11 in the SNOW, so its amazing I didn't lose it on errands.

I'm much more careful with them these days, lol.....But earrings can find themselves in the craziest places, I know that!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh that is so strange! I am so glad you found it!
I have a lost earring story too. Brooklyn was just a toddler, and we were out running errands allll day. When I got home, I noticed one of my diamond earring was missing! I burst into tears. Hubby gave me these earrings on my birthday while we were on our honeymoon and they really mean alot to me.
On a fluke, I remembered I was holding Brooklyn while in line at Subway sandwiches earlier that day. She was playing with my hair while I was holding her. So I decided to give Subway a call (I had been about 4 hours since I had been there). So I told the gal on the phone what had happened, and asked if anyone had turned in a diamond earring. She apologized, saying no one had. Then she said "wait a minute, I see something sparkling on the floor!".......she found my earring while I was talking to her on the phone! I was so relieved!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> No chance that you've been to The Distillery (a restaurant on the California coast just south of San Francisco)? The blue ghost is known to steal one single earring. Spooky! LOL (I used to remove one earring when we ate there and my poor daughter believed the ghost stole another one from me.)
> 
> I'm glad you found your earring. What a strange location to find it though!


 There must be a "blue ghost" here on the east coast some where. I lost my diamond earring a year or more ago and never found it. :Cry:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

ivyagogo said:


> Last night, I put my hand in the pocket of my sweatshirt and I felt my earring --- inside the lining of the pocket! I have no idea how it came to be there. I never put the earring in my pocket to start with.


Since I turned 40, this kind of stuff happens to me all the time where I am absolutely certain of something that later turns out otherwise....very disconcerting...

Some of my friends on Ambien have done some strange things while they were asleep....another possibility?


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Jane - I just turned 40. I wonder if that is a coincidence?

Kara - that's a great story. The power of Santa Claus.


----------



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

Wow...it is really strange that you found that earring in the lining of your clothes! I would have had to show that to 15 people to make sure I wasn't losing my mind.

I have a funny lost diamond story. My husband's Aunt June had an English Bulldog named Winston. He was a beautiful chunky playful sort of dog and I believe one day she was doing the usual around the house things, with intermittent dog playing in there. At the end of the day, she was drinking coffee and noticed that a large diamond fell out of her engagement ring! She and her family tore the house apart for about 2 weeks before they just came to the realization that the diamond was gone.

Then one day she was petting Winston, sort of roughly, kind of messing round with his face and she heard a "ting" on the floor. The diamond had fell out of one of the wrinkles in Winston's face!

Who knows what we can find in the hair of a Havanese! I bring Buttons to work with me and she lays on my desk while I work. I took her home and was petting her and felt something in her fur...it was a paperclipl! Next time I'm looking for a pen, I'm going to check her hair!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I now have hope !
I am missing a pendant with pink sapphires. And it is making me crazy. Wish me luck.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

ivyagogo said:


> Jane - I just turned 40. I wonder if that is a coincidence?


Sadly, I'm thinking it's just an indicator of what's to come 

At least I don't need reading glasses...yet.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

DH and I joke about our counterparts in the 'other dimension' who borrow our things and return them in random places, at random times.

Years ago I had a pair of prescription sunglasses, Ray Bans, that I loved. I lost them in a pet store while our son was picking out a hamster. I was sure someone had walked out with them. I have a bad habit of setting stuff down and forgetting it. Many years later (like 5 or 6) DH was working on the car and when he opened one of the tool compartments in the cargo area, there were my sunglasses! We have NO idea how they got there as I never open those.

I'm glad your earring came back to you!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm glad to read all your guy's stories about finding your missing pieces. It is interesting that there were no holes in your sweater for the earring to slip in there Ivy.

I have lost contacts on several occasions. When I was in my 20's I used to drive down the road with a bottle of pop between my legs. Well,I lost a contact and looked and looked and looked for it. Finally giving up(it was a soft contact)as I was sure it would of been all dried up and ruined--I went to get a drink from my pop and there it was stuck to the edge of the bottle! It wasn't dried up either!:becky:

Another time I did virtually the same thing and after searching the pop,I was confident this time my contact was completely gone---well no----I found it stuck on my boob as it had fallen in my bra! How wierd is that? When I drop one now---I check my bra and boobs and pop first! Lesson learned!:wink:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Ivy, can you send your gremlin to my house. I have a lost earring I would love to find.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Ivy, that's kinda freaky.

BTW, I never found a **** thing that I lost. ound:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Lala Linda? Perhaps it is Dizzy Ivy?*

And her dog Gryff who has stunning canines, might I add?

PS did you know that Gryff was recently spotted (finally) playing music in a small London pub? Coat seems to be growing out nicely!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Gryff on a Forum playdate...*

Here is Gryff with a few of his havanese buddies on a playdate. Talk about freaky!


----------

